

Preventing Road Accidents With 3d Images (Hopefully) - Tichy
http://www.preventable.ca/2010/09/shifting-attitudes-with-illusions/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previous reports:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1674621>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1673699>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672968>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1669681>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1656369>

~~~
Tichy
They should have linked to the original source :-)

------
cperciva
To preempt the "this might cause accidents" argument: They did think about
this, and the image is placed such it is very unlikely anyone will mistake it
for a real child + ball. Drivers will see it coming a long way off and have
plenty of time to notice that the image isn't moving.

